# Leupold BX-3 Mojave 8x42



## randre12 (Oct 8, 2011)

I purchased the Leupold BX-3 Mojave 8x42 binoculars after a lot of research and comparing them to several others around the same price. I had a chance to look through Nikon Monarch ATB 8x42, Kowa BD32 8X32, Leupold Katmai 8x32, Leupold BX-2 Cascades 8x42, Minox 8x33 BL, and a few others.  Bottom line is the Mojave worked best for my eyes. They were much brighter than the naked eye under low light conditions and they focused very fast. It is easy to peer through the thickest of cover to see game. I paid $347.00 at https://thedigitaloasis.com and they arrived in 4 days. The only down side is the “new smell”. If anyone knows how to de-scent binoculars please post something.


----------



## germag (Oct 8, 2011)

randre12 said:


> If anyone knows how to de-sent binoculars please post something.



Sure...just put them back in the box and "sent" them back.  Just kidding, I'm sure you meant "de-scent". The only thing I know to do is just leave them out of the case and leave the case open for a few days. I wouldn't spray them with anything because you just don't know how it's going to react on the srfaces and you sure don't want it on the lenses.


----------

